# A round No Name Haze



## nonameseeds (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey you all

Time to place my 1st growlog of nonamehaze on this forum.

nonamehaze
* Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing.
* Plant hight: Tall- Mostly Sativa
* Stoned of high?: Sativa High- Cereberal Buzz
* THC level: Strong 15-20%
* Flouwering weeks: 12/14
* Yield: (Sea of Green op één m2) : 250-350
* Groei dificulty: Experienced
* *Breeder: No Name*

Growing under 2x600w HPS
in 4x90l coco's/lightmix (plagron)
The plants are 51 days old and 7 days in flouwering.
Temp. 25 
Ph 6.2
50ml Hy-Pro and 50ml rootstimulator in 20l




























And some clones of the nonamehaze for some frends



Gr,
NNS


----------



## nonameseeds (May 15, 2009)

Up-date

day 66 of grow and day 21 of flowering
Temp. 25
Ph 6.2
100ml Hy-Pro in 20l every 2 days.

And the lady's..:smoke1: 

























Gr,
NNS


----------



## Rockster (May 15, 2009)

Hi noname,

  what is the parentage of your Haze hybrid and how did you do a percentage strength THC test?

I'm interested in your test as I'm reading about monoclonal and polyclonal antibodies with regards to THC detection and THC% tests atm.


----------



## nonameseeds (May 15, 2009)

Hey Rockster

It's an origenal haze to haze hybrid  and i think around 18%..i'm not sure..but it hits verry good and keeps on hitting every time.. 

I'm going to buy a testkit for the new seeds i'm going to make..just to be sure..than i'm going to test my haze also..:bong2: .

Gr,
NNS


----------



## nonameseeds (May 23, 2009)

Hey passion-growers..It's time for a up-date

Pics are from thursday, growing day 72 and flowering day 28. I crushed 3 headbuds so they can't grow into the lamps anymore.
Temp. 25
Ph 6.2
125ml Hy-Pro into 20l every 2 day's (yesterday they got 10ml Bud-Booster with it)































Let me hear what you passion-growers think about it so far..:hubba: 

Gr,
NNS


----------



## Mutt (May 23, 2009)

Man what a sexy strain. Haze lookin good noname :hubba:
Mind if I ask what you look for in your males you use when selecting?


----------



## nonameseeds (May 23, 2009)

Hey Mutt

I always look for the fastest upcomming and than i go for the strongest male. with te female i do the same. I take about 50 seeds to start with and select from there.
My next 3 strains are now in growth. I did cut clones from my best female from this round and the males came out a selction of 20 males from a frend.

Nr 1 Widow Haze



Nr 2 Lightning Haze



Nr 3 Lady Haze



Gr,
NNS


----------



## Newbud (May 23, 2009)

Hi, great looking girls man, i'm curious about " I  crushed 3 headbuds so they can't grow into the lamps anymore." 

I understand why but i'm just wondering if you like pinched the stem as with normal pinching or do you actually mean crushing the bud in some way???

Just thought i'd ask


----------



## nonameseeds (May 24, 2009)

I soften the stam by pinching it befor i lay them flat, if you don't do that the chance is there that the stam can break of and you don't want that to happen.. With a big stam it's a bit more like crushing.. This time i did it the right way..the buts are not coming up to the light anymore..but they still flowering well.

Gr,
NNS


----------



## nonameseeds (May 29, 2009)

Up-date time..

Day 80 of growth, day 36 of flowering
Temp. 26
Ph 6.2
125ml Hy-Pro and 15ml Bud-Booster into 20l every 2 day's

The wildernis



Some nice up-coming buds















The close-ups









That's it..coments are very welcome.. 
Gr,
NNS


----------



## Locked (May 29, 2009)

lookin real good...


----------



## nonameseeds (May 30, 2009)

Thank you very mutch Hamster Lewis..going very well so far.
Gr,
NNS


----------



## ishnish (May 30, 2009)

:48:   :watchplant:


----------



## nonameseeds (May 30, 2009)

:hubba: :tokie:


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

Very nice man.
Still watching


----------



## nonameseeds (May 30, 2009)

Keep on watching Newbud it's only going to be bether every time..:yay: 

Gr


----------



## nonameseeds (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey growers..and the rest..up-date time again.
Flowering day 42 and the ladies are getting Top heavy..so i had to help them a litle bit to stay up.
Temp. 25
Ph 6.2
125ml Hy-Pro and 15ml Bud-Booster into 20L every 2 day's




























Thats it..coments are very welcome
Gr


----------



## Newbud (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks nice, as usual 
Bigger pics would be nice lol, my eyes are screwed lol.

Getting heavy i see, always a nice sight. 

Keep up the good work

ATB


----------



## nonameseeds (Jun 4, 2009)

I have to make more than 15 posts before i'm allowed to post URLs..almost there..:hubba: ..I tride it before but it don,t work.
These are a bit biger whene you clik on it



























gr


----------



## Newbud (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats better 

Very nice indeed, some of those up close bud shots of all the pistils look real nice.

Oh and its generally considered not the done thing to put direct links to outside sites, think its a security thing, just thought i'd mention it.
We usually post outside links as hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41424
instead of http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41424


----------



## nonameseeds (Jun 5, 2009)

It's working thats the main point..:hubba: ..Like the pistils shots very mutch brings out the THC very good.. 

Gr


----------



## nonameseeds (Jun 13, 2009)

Up-date time..:hubba: 
Day 51 of flowering
Temp. 27
Ph 6.2
125ml Hy-Pro and 20ml Bud-Booster every 2 day's



That's it for today..:ciao: 
Gr


----------



## nonameseeds (Jun 18, 2009)

Today it's exactly day 100 of growing and day 56 of flowering
Temp. 26c
Ph 6.2
125ml Hy-Pro and 25ml Bud-Booster into 20L every two days



Thats it..let me hear what you all think about it..


----------



## Newbud (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks very nice indeed 

All good pics but pic 2 made my mouth water lol.
Strings everywhere just like my own


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 18, 2009)

wow. I want some seeds! That looks like some killer bud, and I have to agree pic #2 makes me happy


----------



## nonameseeds (Jun 19, 2009)

Did forgot the net in the beginning so the strings are the second best option Newbud..Nr 2 is a beauti i agree..thank you for your reaction.. 

Thank you to for reacting GrowinGreen..if you realy want som seeds you have to go to my webside where you can order them..:hubba: 

Gr


----------



## Newbud (Jun 19, 2009)

> Did forgot the net in the beginning so the strings are the second best option Newbud



Lol, yup same here


----------



## nonameseeds (Jun 19, 2009)

Hahaha nice..


----------



## 420benny (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree that pic 2 is hot! How come I can't smell them? Sure are purty, though. Nice job!


----------



## nonameseeds (Jun 19, 2009)

WOW thanks you very much Newbud..:48: 

If you find a smell tv i want one to 420benny.. ..It's a real fat one that nr. 2 pic..But not going to put here on a diet..:hubba: ..thanks for reacting to


----------



## nonameseeds (Jun 25, 2009)

Growday 107 and 63 of flowering
Ph 6.2
Temp. 26c
125ml Hy-Po and 30ml Bud-Booster
One week from cleaving the ladies.





























































That's it for now..comments are very welkom

Gr


----------



## nonameseeds (Jun 29, 2009)

Gr


----------



## Newbud (Jun 29, 2009)

Very flippin nice my man, i'm not far behind you so i can see thats some real nice looking stuff good work man.

What the hell is going down with the stem abuse?

I'm sure you got a good reason for it but i'd love to know what it is


----------



## zipflip (Jun 29, 2009)

:holysheep:  them ladies are just outstanding man!!:cool2:  


NEWBUD<<<<





> flippin


 lol

im curious bout the stabbing incident too? wats up wit that noname?


----------



## nonameseeds (Jun 30, 2009)

That's caled cleaving my friend..De plant thinks she's going to die and is going to fight to get her buds ready..with more THC-resin and weight as outcome..:hubba: ..Did test this one time befor and it realy works.. 
Normaly you start when you are going to rinse your soil, but i try a litle bit longer..Hope you understand Newbud..and maybee try it out one time.. 

Thanks zipflip..hope you did get your answer to..


----------



## Newbud (Jun 30, 2009)

> De plant thinks she's going to die


De Newbud thinks she is right lol :evil:
I understand and i'm not afraid to try new things either.
I'll pm ya at some point for a lil more indepth info on it i'm curious.

 :evil:


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi noname,  your plants look great!!   Very mouth watering indeed.:farm: :ccc: :yay: Keep it up.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

> Normaly you start when you are going to rinse your soil


sounds interesting.  but i dont kow if im that darring just yet. lol
  when ya rinse soil, you talkin teh preharvest flush?
 hmm who knows, i might try it someday even. gonna have to wait til im stacked wit supply first so i dont reduce my yeild any if it goes sour on me. lol but tehn again that close to harvest if you are talkin botu the time you start flushin. even if she died instantly im sure it wouldnt be total loss. she'd still be smokable im sure that far into flower anyway. 
  good luck man.
  i'll continue watchin to check how it goes for ya. 
  thanks for sharrin


----------



## nonameseeds (Jun 30, 2009)

That's oké Newbud..If i can help i will.. 

Thanks powerplanter..I will

Yep did mean flush zipflip..If you do the cleaving the right way the plant not realy die..she only thinks she is.. ..and just what you said it's never a total los..and if you start with one plant as a test, you will be just as 
convinced as me..:hubba:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 30, 2009)

Sold.

Any tips on best way to go about it, just some little tips like a 2 page write up with pics would be fine


----------



## nonameseeds (Jun 30, 2009)

Pm on his way Newbud..


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

> Sold.
> 
> Any tips on best way to go about it, just some little tips like a 2 page write up with pics would be fine



:yeahthat:  ditto!!  LOL



> That's caled cleaving my friend


 is this the specific term for it? i mean is there any info online anywhere on the technique? i mean is it simple as just stabbin a chisel thru its main stalk lower side an nothin more but only do it right bout round flushing time?
  i got 10 beutiful ladies an im all about the experiments. an so far anythin i ahve tried blindly or just dove into i have so far came out of it an prevailed. so hey if ya dont mind sendin me the same love man that'd be tits bro.
  thanks.
 and good luck man,  PEACE!!eace:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 30, 2009)

I can forward any info on if he dont have time


----------



## nonameseeds (Jun 30, 2009)

Newbud you have mail..:hubba: 

Pm on his way zipflip..


----------



## Newbud (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol i just forward it.
O well .

Cheers gona hava looksee now


----------



## Newbud (Jun 30, 2009)

Right i have a question and thought i'd ask here for all to see as it may be of interest to them.

What length would you recomend the split be, say a minimum of???


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

EXCELLENT thanks for forwardin it nb an thanks for puttin this out there noname.  lol  come on man  you gotta have a name  lol.  
 i'll definately post up when i get to the point when im gona do this .


----------



## nonameseeds (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol..Just as big as the piece of wood is Newbud..But don't use a tree.. ..I use bamboo sticks..so i would say 2cm to 3cm.

Be there to watch if you do zipflip..:hubba:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 30, 2009)

Mine will be ready for starting flush in a week or two couple a weeks lets say, i'll do it on one and send you the bill if it dont work lol


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

> i'll do it on one and send you the bill if it dont work lol



:rofl:


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 1, 2009)

:holysheep: :2940th_rasta:


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 3, 2009)

Pffff much to hot and nothing i can do..:shocked: ..But the cleaving is doing his thing..:hubba: 

Growday 115 and day 71 flowering
Temp. 36c.
Ph 6.2
100ml Hy-Pro and 25ml Bud-Booster into 20L for the last time















































:holysheep: 
Gr


----------



## Newbud (Jul 3, 2009)

:holysheep: :shocked: 

Oooooooooh some them pics made me cringe.

Good job there nearly done then lol, those temps are bad man what gives?
I'm battling em myself, just spent a load of cash and still strugling    :evil:


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 3, 2009)

When this round is ready and i have some extra monney i go for a airco..than that heat problem is no more Newbud..This summer i have to sit out without a new grow..we are renting and they have toe place a new boiler for the house heating..so i have to wait until thats done..Outside it is 30+ so the air coming in is to hot to start with.

Gr


----------



## Newbud (Jul 3, 2009)

Just make sure your A/C is more than up to the job, i bought a 9000btu job and its just not doin as it should.
Guess i'll be replacing it with something better when i can


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 3, 2009)

MAN noname! That is some serious bud you got going on! I've been watching since the beginning just kind of chillin' in the background- but just had to come in and say WOW. I'll definitely be waiting for some harvest pictures!

And what is this "Hy-Pro" you are using? Seems like a lot of mL!


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 3, 2009)

only thing that can help me is somthing that cools the incoming air Newbud..the environment is just to hot..have enough weed so i can sit out the summer..and than the heat problem is no more.. 

Welcome GrowinGreen nd thank you very much for reacting..Have to wait a bit for the harvest pictures..but were geting very close now..5ml Hy-Pro per 1l wather is not much i think..Hy-Pro is a bio grow/flower nutrient and a very good one..if my leaves were not burned they still were deep green..somting i have for the first time..and i hade a few grows already.. 

Gr


----------



## zipflip (Jul 3, 2009)

i am so droolin over ya girls there man.  you aint the jealous type that me droolin over ya girls gona make ya mad are you?  lol
jk
  they look great. i cant wait for harvest pix either. lol


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah I didn't see that it was per 20 L

Who makes Hy-Pro, or where can you get it? I can't find any information on it.


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 3, 2009)

No zipflip aint the jealous type..but watch out where you drool please.. 

Don't know who makes it, but i always buy my stuff in a growshop GrowinGreen..there are a lot of those in holland..odd you can't find anything about it..try google..


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 9, 2009)

Today i did put out the lamps..let them stay this way until saturday and than it's cutting time..let you all decide if the cleaving did work..so enjoy..day 77 of flowering..

Temp. 25
they get nothing anymore





























Gr


----------



## Newbud (Jul 9, 2009)

Well its kinda hard for me to know without something of the same strain as a comparison but wow man they really look good, those buds look so fat and crystaly

:clap: Good work, ya just know its goin to be some nice smoke from looking at it 

I'm still doin 1 ( cleeving ), probably at end of this week to try it


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 9, 2009)

You have to see first befor you believe it Newbud..that's what i had to the first time.. ..It's a very nice smoke..had one plant with big trouble last week..the cleaving and a fan was a litle bit to much stress..the plant dryed out and did not survived..So i have somthing to smoke already..:hubba:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 9, 2009)

Ah well "every cloud has a silver lining"


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 9, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Locked (Jul 9, 2009)

Those are some fat chicks....nice job.....


----------



## zipflip (Jul 10, 2009)

oh would i ever do dirty things to them fatt ladies. LOL

so the cleaving resulted in death of one huh?
  doesnt seem too promising then no?
  i may still give it a try on one my girls tho.
 we'll see.
  u cleave em all or just the one that died?


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes sometimes thy have Newbud..:hubba: 

GrowinGreen and Hamster Lewis thanks for your reactions.. 

It was not the cleaving that killed the plant zipflip..the heat and the fan did this to the plant..it was the smallest and the weakest plant of all..I did cleave 8 of my plants and the rest of the plants are going very good..it's the first time in all my cleaving that one plant died..


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 10, 2009)

Any idea of how much you are going to yield on this grow noname? Sure does look like a lot too me haha

Oh and today I cleaved my AI! My camera broke last week, but I ordered a new one this week and it is supposed to be here Monday. So I'll let you know when I get some pictures up. Hopefully it makes them fatten up even more!


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 10, 2009)

Pff realy don't know what to expect this time GrowinGreen..with my scrog i had 850gr..if i can come close to that i'm a happy grower..:hubba: 

Yes please let me know when you did it..saw Newbuds cleaving session and that looked very good so far.. me i like it a lot


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 13, 2009)

Cutting is done..2 of the 10 ladies had to litle space and light to grow..some small buds only good for my hashoil that i going to make from the cut waste..1 died last week and gave me 55gr dry already..so there are 7 plants those are going to determine the end weight..Did put the fat ladie on the scale and had to make a photo..made a photo of the peace of finger and Shear hash i did get.

























































Oke thats it..the dry weight follows
Gr


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

oh man!!!! mmmmmmmmmm!!!!
  excellent job.

:holysheep: A 133 gram cola :hubba:  im speechless bro.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice mate  You should get a real nice pic and enter BPOTM, that honestly is some of the nicest bud i've seen around. 
zip!? You alright mate? Deep breaths lad, calm down lol :rofl:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

> zip!? You alright mate? Deep breaths lad, calm down lol :rofl:


  :watchplant: lol


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 13, 2009)

i'm very prowed on my girls..


----------



## Newbud (Jul 13, 2009)

You should be  :aok:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey noname, u got some really nice looking ladies u had there. wish i didnt miss out on it.....

i would like to know more about this "cleaving" if u dont mind. 

and again good looking grow u had goin, cant wait to see ur next1


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you very much BluntFullOfKush..if yoy go back in my treat there you can find a few thinks about the cleaving..if that's not enough ask away..the next round unfortunately has to wait..My landlord is going to place a new central heating boiler on my attic, and i don't know when they are going to do that.. ..until then i have to wait.

gr


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

I am rather thick when it comes to foreign countries lol, i just asumed you could legally grow in holland lol.

Should be over there in August, carn't believe i never been yet lol


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 14, 2009)

It's tolerated to have 5 plants outside, it's not legally allowed Newbud..and if the neighbors comeplane you have to remove them..:hitchair:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

If the neighbours say anything just send the boys round :chuck:
:giggle:

Edit
:ciao: again.
Just been on your website hxxp://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=nl&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nonameseeds.nl%2F
Googles translations are rubish lol. ( oh and the pics of this grow would make a mighty fine advert  )

I think i want some seeds of ya :aok:

Tell you what i'll send you a PM


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 14, 2009)

Had some trouble in the past with my neighbours newbud, did cost me  180,- but no problems ennymore.. ..My side i realy have to change..i know..this grow was specialy for the nieuw photos for my side..and they came out very good..At this time i'm a litle to busy with starting my own business..so the side has to wait a litle bit.

Hear from you than..


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

PM you when i'm not drunk


----------



## zipflip (Jul 14, 2009)

ya like ya drink huh NB?  lol
  heck i got bottle of rum i might be hittin tonite myself. been savin it for a rainy day..  hek i just looked outside an it rainin.   BOTTOMS UP.. LOL
 stay out trouble tho NB LOL

neighbors can be both good and bad IMO noname... mine for instace are good. we all like a pretty tite unit on our block here.


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 14, 2009)

Hahaha cheers Newbud

That's 50% of a good life when you have good neighbors zipflip..no stress..but as i sad it's no problem anymore..


----------



## Newbud (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not gay but *I LOVE YOU* :rofl:
I not got dry weights yet but the two i cleeved were obviously bigger than the rest.
I did three diferent things during the last week or two ish.
2 cleeve and normal flush
2 normal flush
2 with a bloom booster

Interestingly ( i think ) in terms of weight they look to have been in the order i just wrote them above with the cleeved girls ( at a guess ) being between 1 and 2 oz heavier with bud.

I'll be using this on all girls from now on thanx.

If i come over to Amsterdam i'll bring you a present  :48:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 22, 2009)

how bout throwin that bag over my head an tiein it shut LOL 
.   WOW!!!
  im still gonna try the whole cleaving thing for sure tho. startin in week give or take a day or two


----------



## nonameseeds (Jul 22, 2009)

Oké Newbud..:hubba: ..very very nice..when you are comming to amsterdam you have to let me know..we can have a mini meeting there.. 

did put it into two bags and it still smells very strong..going to be there when you going to cleeve.. 

Gr


----------



## tcbud (Aug 3, 2009)

I cant read the whole thing now, but I have got to try this "cleave" thing on one of my girls.  Dang, when I saw Your bpom entry, I never realized the size of that bud!
Wow.
I dont know if she is harvested even, or seen the pics if she was....but I say WOW.

This is what indoor is all about....WOW.
I got outdoor going on.....we get nice bud, really nice outdoor, but dang, this is unreal.
in edit; Okay, I see the result, dang, Wow.


----------



## nonameseeds (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm had to take the photo with the bottle than.. ..Thank you very much..I like to get as much as posible out of my plants tcbud..still testing to get the right mix of soil, nutrients and booster..but i know i'm on the right way..:hubba:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 3, 2009)

Just finished the journal. You ever try that "Cleave" outside?  Or on a branch, instead of a stalk?  One more step toward an indoor grow, baby steps, and I will have own serious indoor someday.


----------



## nonameseeds (Aug 3, 2009)

The first time i tride it, i did it with a outside plant tcbud..if you do this with a branch that branch only will responds to the cleaving..but that's somthing i never tride befor..when i started my first grow inside i did start small to..so baby steps is not so bad..


----------



## zipflip (Aug 3, 2009)

i been also tryin this on my girls as they enter the flushing stage. so far got 3 cleaved. and the first one lke 2 days after i cleaved it it shot out everywhere on the buds. got a bunch spikes comin out the buds it looks like 
 but it shot out this major growth spurt it seemed. 
 not so much a growth spurt fgor the 2nd one i cleaved tho. but the trich's and hairs all started turnin amber almost right way aftr i did it to her. and buds got alot tighter and stickier imo
 and the third one i did yesterday . it had pretty small stalk all mie so i used an ink pen on one and the handles of some manicure tools on the others to make the split and keep smethin in it.


----------



## nonameseeds (Aug 4, 2009)

That i like very very much..hahaha working with some manicure tools to get the cleave don..good finding zipflip..:holysheep:


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats a nice harvest.  That bag gives me cotton mouth just looking at it.  Thanks for the pics. Peace.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 4, 2009)

I had to read this a couple of times and "NONAME"  thats some real powert there my friend ! I'll be cleaving on my o.d grow for sure !


----------



## nonameseeds (Aug 4, 2009)

Happy you like it powerplanter..thanks.. 

I'm sure you never go back if you do meds4me..:hubba: ..thanks


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Aug 25, 2009)

just happend upon this...signin up to read it later... oh, and i just started flushing yesturday, so i'll be cleaving later...


----------



## nonameseeds (Aug 25, 2009)

You have mail Cannabiscotti.. ..good luck with the cleaving..


----------



## dirk2420 (Aug 25, 2009)

I read this about a month ago and was really impressed. I have a girl just going in to her fourth week and will definetly be giving this a try. I topped her and shes got four main colas so I can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## nonameseeds (Aug 25, 2009)

Have bin looking for som pics in your treat but you are not keeping them up-dated..Where are the BUDS dirk2420..hope i get to see some pics of your cleaving..And that the ladies get heavy and fat.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Aug 26, 2009)

came home today to a more triched up lady--thanks noname
tryin to take pics of the same bud at the same place with a leaf for a reference point. i'll take 1 pic a day and try to post them all up here once i harvest-

Noname-when i put my cursor over that green line to the left, just under posts> it says "nonameseeds is a name known to all" (think about it...).
but says nothing when i scroll over my own, check it out let me know what mine says...thanks


----------



## dirk2420 (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is a pic of the lil lady. She's about half way through the third week. I took a pic of the stem so you get an idea of what i'm working with. I'll post more after I cleave her if you like. Anyone else got pics of theirs?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2009)

> Anyone else got pics of theirs?



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=126103&d=1249675684


----------



## nonameseeds (Aug 28, 2009)

Can't wait to see them Cannabiscotti..when i put my cursor over that green line to the left, just under posts> it says by you.."Cannabiscotti Hes a spectacular aura about".. 

That's looking very good dirk2420..the plant is big enough to cleave at the end....ill be waiting for those pics..:hubba: 

Yes that's the way to do this..:hubba: ..nice work zopflip


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Aug 29, 2009)

he called you zopflip....thats funny. but i guess when you don't have a name yourself you don't care too much to remember others.


----------



## BkPhate (Aug 29, 2009)

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> he called you zopflip....thats funny. but i guess when you don't have a name yourself you don't care too much to remember others.


 
Im sure it was a typo considering the "o" key is adjacent to the "i" key.  :holysheep: 


Anyways, thanks for the info on "cleaving". I will be putting it to good use very shortly!:hubba:


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Aug 30, 2009)

chopped the first lady last night! very pleased with the cleaving results. it seemed to pack on trichs the first 2-3days and then around day 5 (of final flushing) it just seemed to bulk up overnight. i've got a ****-ton of pics to go through, so as soon as i can find my flash drive....


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2009)

> he called you zopflip....thats funny.


 LOL :48: LOL


----------



## OldSkool (Aug 30, 2009)

The plants are amazing noname. Nice big, fat, sticky, smelly buds! From Holland yet. Who would have gussed they can grow weed in Holland!?!?  

We old school guys from the woodstock generation used to drive nails into the stalks years ago for the same reason. Outside or inside the same result is achieved by bending the growing stalk till it bends over, but not breaking the skin. This can be done to individual branches for comparison purposes before having the fortitude to take a whole plant to task. The plant stresses, thinking it gioing to be eaten or die, and it kicks into overdrive to protect itself.

I had a crop growing in 1984 befor I got hitched that was a good, but not great, Sativa lineage. About three feet tall when I dropped the light fixture on them. Broke off the stems about six inches above the pots' rim. I was pissed! One of them went absolutely crazy bonsai on me. It never grew another inch up but it sort of just mushroomed out into this giant bud about the size of a small head of cauliflower! It was KILLER! I have pics somewhere. I'll get the wife on that search so I can show proof to yas all.

Anyway. Noname, you are a true master of weed. I shake your hand from across the sea! Peace and prosperity to you my brother!

OldSkool


----------



## nonameseeds (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow bin away to long i see.. ..Sorry zipflip was indeed one button to far.. ..BkPhate good luck with the cleaving..Cannabiscotti glad you are hooked to.. ..can't wait to see the pics..YES we can OldSkool..:hubba: .. thanks..The first time i did see the cleaving it was on a outside plant to, and also with a big nail..later on i heard that the nails could give a iron poisoning to the plant so from that time i use wood to split the stalk..peace and prosperity to you to my friend.

Gr,
NN


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2009)

its all good man :48:  lol


----------



## OldSkool (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi nonameseeds!

I broke down and stabbed one of my ladies. She was lagging behind in production compared to the rest anyway. I made a one inch slit dead center between a stem crease right in between the bottom-most internodes and inserted a sliver of dried pine to a width of approx. 1/8" inch. 
I'll post a pic tonight when the lights are on.

Now we watch!


----------



## BurntBuddah (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks absolutely beautiful mmmm im so excited to get mine going!


----------



## nonameseeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Hope she's going to impress the hell out of you OldSkool..:hubba: ..can,t wait to see.. 

Gr


----------



## OldSkool (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Noname!

Here's a couple pics of my first try at cleaving. How'd I do? Shes only 34 days into flower but I felt like trying an experiment. I guess we'll see!


----------



## nonameseeds (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a very nice job what you did there OldSkool could not do it any bether..:clap: ..I think she is going to be ready befor the oficial  flouweringtime is over.

Gr,
NN


----------



## OldSkool (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah. I kind of figured that. But I also have no idea what the flowering time is on my crop. They were donated by a friend, no lineage known.
Since they are a sativa/indica hybrid (as a guess by watching them) I figure they have three or more weeks left in them at the least.

Thanks for the blessing noname!


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Oct 30, 2009)

NoName,

I am just getting started on your grow journal - it will take me a couple of hours.

I LOVE YOUR AVATAR!!

Do you have a larger, more HI-RES image? - I would like to have copy of this image as large / HI-RES as possible.  Please can you send me?  Or post on a web site and I will right-click and download.

You you have disabled private message.  I would like to communicate with you privately.  You sound interesting.  I am seedbreeder myself.

Can you enable PM or send me an e-mail via PM?

Thanks for both.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Oct 30, 2009)

nonameseeds said:
			
		

> I soften the stam by pinching it befor i lay them flat, if you don't do that the chance is there that the stam can break of and you don't want that to happen.. With a big stam it's a bit more like crushing.. This time i did it the right way..the buts are not coming up to the light anymore..but they still flowering well.
> 
> Gr,
> NNS



Thanks for the enlightenment of this technique - I never knew this was possible.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Oct 30, 2009)

nonameseeds said:
			
		

> Newbud you have mail..:hubba:
> 
> Pm on his way zipflip..



Can I have copy too?  Why don't you post it publically for download in order to help everybody?


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Oct 30, 2009)

OldSkool said:
			
		

> Hi Noname!
> 
> Here's a couple pics of my first try at cleaving. How'd I do? Shes only 34 days into flower but I felt like trying an experiment. I guess we'll see!



Hi OldSkool,

Your quote in signature is nice, but it is mistranslated.  I can read the original ancient Hebrew, and the correct translation is:

_'And God said, "Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for FOOD."_' i.e. not meat.

The word is Hebrew is "Achla" (pronounced like Akh-la), means means food or something edible.


----------

